# Ever wondered what goes on inside a mouse house?



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

I give my mice the half coconut things... They seem to delight in a particular student game called, 'Let's see how many people we can fit in a mini/locker/big cardboard box/coconut'... :lol:


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

:lol: aww mine have a plastic strawberry with a hole in from pets at home which they all like to squeeze into, I even gave them two beds but still they only squeeze into one so I ended up taking it out


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

:lol: adorable! :love1 :love


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

hehehehe who was that in the coconut Laura?


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

I can't honestly remember, though I see Kinky's tail so it must have been the female tank when one had a litter - among them the parents of the burmese ones you took today


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Coconuts.....now why have I never thought about getting one of those? :roll: Might just have a look for one since i`m not a fan of those straw nests. Everytime I have one of those the mice have always ended up with an itch. Maybe the coconut will be a better alternative. Love the squishy photos! :lol:


----------



## Govanbill (Mar 16, 2011)

Get them in Asda 2 for £1.


racingmouse said:


> Coconuts.....now why have I never thought about getting one of those? :roll: Might just have a look for one since i`m not a fan of those straw nests. Everytime I have one of those the mice have always ended up with an itch. Maybe the coconut will be a better alternative. Love the squishy photos! :lol:


----------

